# Konsolenfensterausgabe



## Windows10 (10. Apr 2016)

Wie kann ich folgende Methode umändern, sodass es auf die Konsole ausgegen wird? 
Die zu ändernde Methode in der dazugehörenden Klasse: 

```
public class Hauptprogramm
{
  

  public void getAverageIncome(String vname, String nname, int val)
  {
  Person einkommen=new Person(vname,nname,val);
  einkommen.setIncome(val/2);
  
  
  }
}
```
Folgende Klasse mit der Methode die für die andere Klasse benödigt wird:


```
public class Person
{  

    public void setIncome(int val)
    {
        Out.println(val);
    }
}
```


----------



## Bitfehler (10. Apr 2016)

Eine Ausgabe auf der Konsole erfolgt normalerweise mit System.out.println("Ausgabe").

Anmerkung:
Die Bezeichnung deiner Methoden passen nicht zu dem was die Methode aktuell tun.


----------

